# whats the youngest teenage mum you know?



## rileybaby

So im 16 with a little boy who just turnt 1..and everyone looks at me as if im the youngest person EVER to have a baby:growlmad:. I know i was really young, but does any one know any one younger?:shrug:


----------



## Strawberrymum

No sorry the youngest I KNOW is 16 but I've heard of LOTS of girls getting pregnant at 13-14!


----------



## Natasha2605

I don't know any young mums, but I've seen and heard of MUCH younger!


----------



## Chrissy7411

My friend got pregnant when we where in 7th grade, so she was like 13-14 when she became a mother.


----------



## Rhio92

A girl in my year hadher first child at 13... She's 18 and has3 now x


----------



## Bexxx

I'm the youngest person I know to have a baby and I'm 19.

I mean I've obviously 'heard' of younger mums and seen plenty programs...but yeah, I don't know anyone with kids. I read in the newspaper about an 11 or 12 year old once though, that's young!


----------



## Ashbwin

The youngest I have known to get pregnant is 13 yr old


----------



## 112110

13 as well.


----------



## Jemma0717

The youngest I know is myself which was 16. I have obviously heard of a lot younger but dont persnally know anyone


----------



## QuintinsMommy

14-15


----------



## cabbagebaby

hello im sarah im 17 with a little boy whos nearly 7 months called tyler i was 16 when i got pregnant but the youngest i know was 14-15


----------



## Burchy314

Person I know personally was 14-15 she was a freshman in high school. But I have heard of 12-13 year olds getting pregnant.


----------



## Lexilove

I'm the youngest person I know with a child at 18 almost 19. I can't imagine going through pregnancy/labor at 13 nevermind taking care of a child :nope:


----------



## x__amour

Like 16? I think?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

A girl I had gone to school with since elementry school got pregnant in 8th grade. She was 14.


----------



## abbSTAR

I was 14 had my baby at 15...they can judge me all they like I'm a damn good mum whatever people might say I'm sixteen now :flow:


----------



## heather92

The youngest few I know personally:

A girl from the middle school I went to got pregnant when she was 11 and had the baby when she was 12 (pretty sure it was statutory rape)
Two girls in my class had babies freshman year (age 14)
I know a girl who's 18 and has a 5-year-old (so she was 13 when he was born)

I was 16 when I took in Trinity but I'm pretty sure that doesn't count lol.

There were at least six girls I can think of of the top of my head from my school who gave birth when they were the same age as you. Don't feel like you're alone! :flower:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm the youngest mum that I now personally. I had my first 2 weeks after I turned 16!
Sitting on those hard school chairs doing exams a week later was the worst bit :haha:

Just ignore the looks.. I still get them now, pregnant with 4 kids in tow... even tho I'm 28, but I get asked for ID allll the time, so I guess I look a lot younger! lol


----------



## lauram_92

:hugs: Age doesn't matter! As long as you love and care for your LO thats all that matter!
The youngest I personally knew was 15-16..


----------



## Burchy314

heather92 said:


> The youngest few I know personally:
> 
> A girl from the middle school I went to got pregnant when she was 11 and had the baby when she was 12 (pretty sure it was statutory rape)
> Two girls in my class had babies freshman year (age 14)
> I know a girl who's 18 and has a 5-year-old (so she was 13 when he was born)
> 
> I was 16 when I took in Trinity but I'm pretty sure that doesn't count lol.
> 
> There were at least six girls I can think of of the top of my head from my school who gave birth when they were the same age as you. Don't feel like you're alone! :flower:

Omg I couldn't even imagine being pregnant at 11 and having a baby at 12! I couldn't imagine being pregnant before 16. But no matter what age is just a number as long as you love and care for your child it doesn't matter.


----------



## Itsagirl61211

11 is the youngest I have ever heard of. She was in the 5th grade. They said the dad was like 10 years old but Im not sure if that is true, you know how gossip is.


----------



## bbyno1

I know one girl who was pregnant at 15. That's the lowest i know of but heard of much younger though


----------



## lilosmum

I got pregnant 3 weeks after my 14th birthday so was quite young when I became a mum and I don't know anyone that was younger.


----------



## Leah_xx

i was 16 when i got pregnant.
I had one girl in school with my who was 15.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

13 is the youngest I know personally. She got pregnant either right before or right after she turned 13 cause she was still 13 when he was born.
I got pregnant two weeks after my 16th birthday.


----------



## smatheson

my cousin is 13 and she is pregnant


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

youngest i knew was 12 , and then myself at 16


----------



## 17thy

My friend had his first at 13, (well his girlfriend did, but he became a father at 13).


----------



## aidensxmomma

I got pregnant with my first at 16. There was a girl who was a sophomore that year (I was a junior) that was pregnant as well but I'm not sure if she was 15 or 16. That's the youngest I know of personally, but I've heard of younger girls getting pregnant.


----------



## tasha41

The youngest person I've heard of in my city was a girl who went to school with some of my friends... she was in 8th grade. So 13 or 14.

The youngest person I personally know who's had a baby was 16


----------



## Lauraxamy

My Dad was 15 when he had my sister :lol: that's the youngest I know, the rest are like the same or older..


----------



## MommyVonVon

My OH cousin was 12 when she had her baby. We went to school together and she was talking about having another and shes now barely 15. Imagine!


----------



## _Coco_

My cousin had a baby at 13; I can't imagine how she copes.


----------



## Lucy22

I know a girl the same age as me with an 8 year old, so she was about 14 when she had him.
I don't really know any other teen mums :flow:


----------



## sarah1989

My SIL was 14 when she had her first.


----------



## lily123

A girl i was at school with fell pregnant a few weeks after her 12th birthday, she had him when she was 12 too. I have no idea how she coped.


----------



## AirForceWife7

The receptionist at my old OB office had her first 3 days after she turned 14 ...She's the youngest I know personally .. but she's doing extremely well for herself so kudos to her!


----------



## rjb

my ex's mom had him at 12. she was 27 when we dated. it was weird. i was 14 when i got pregnant :shrug:


----------



## Hotbump

my mom was 14/15


----------



## x__amour

Oops, forgot my mom! She was 14.


----------



## Mizzy

i knew someone who got pregnant at 12, had him at 13, he was adopted out though as social services deemed her as a bad mother


----------



## YoungMummy08

My cousin had her daughter at 12, she was quite big so no one noticed a bump & her parents ended up bringing up the child, i didnt know till i was 16 that the little girl was hers x


----------



## lizardbreath

I know a girl who had her first at 13 and she had her second at 15 and shes pregnant again at 18 . Mind you she doesnt have custody of either of her children because she would rather party then take care of them. 
Out of my friends I was the youngest to have 2 twos but I Was the youngest to get pregnant and Have Jaymee I was 18 when I got Pregnant 19 when I had her all my friends have been 20 or 21 when they had kids so far


----------



## leoniebabey

a girl i knew got pregnant in year 9 so she would have been 13 or 14, other than that everyone i know has been like 15 or 16


----------

